# Bib shorts with or without t-shirt?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

New rider, I just bought a bike and bib shorts. Is it inappropriate to wear the bib shorts without a shirt on top of it or do I need to put a t-shirt on? I wanted to tan up a little before summer. Of course I'll be on the bike.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

lawrence said:


> New rider, I just bought a bike and bib shorts. Is it inappropriate to wear the bib shorts without a shirt on top of it or do I need to put a t-shirt on? I wanted to tan up a little before summer. Of course I'll be on the bike.


If you wear bibs with no shirt at all (no baselayer and no jersey), the boogeyman will eat your face.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

lawrence said:


> New rider, I just bought a bike and bib shorts. Is it inappropriate to wear the bib shorts without a shirt on top of it or do I need to put a t-shirt on? I wanted to tan up a little before summer. Of course I'll be on the bike.


as Scotty wrote, *bibs with no shirt (of any kind) is just plain old retarded. 
*
It screams - HEY LOOK AT ME, I'M AN @SS!! 

Now, to do things right: buy a base layer, put it on before the bibs, now put on your bibs, now put on a cycling jersey over the bibs, now go for a ride.


----------



## LBK (Apr 18, 2006)

lawrence said:


> Is it inappropriate to wear the bib shorts without a shirt on top of it or do I need to put a t-shirt on?


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

But want if i want some cool racing stripes?


----------



## golzy (Dec 18, 2005)

The base layer is key. The way I'm built, the seam in the middle of the straps go right over my nips - and lemme tell ya it chaff’s.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Sleeveless base would work great.


----------



## amygdala (Dec 28, 2005)

t-shirt????


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

golzy said:


> The base layer is key. The way I'm built, the seam in the middle of the straps go right over my nips - and lemme tell ya it chaff’s.


Be a man about it, wear a Bro (AKA Manssiere).


----------



## Ash1 (Apr 12, 2006)

I think that sounds pretty sweet!!! If you wear some cut-off bluejean shorts you will have that "white trash" thing going for you. I would recommend wearing some white cotton socks pulled up as high as possible, but it sounds like a tan is a pretty high priority. Hopefully you drive a Camero or Firebird to complete the package.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Ash1 said:


> I think that sounds pretty sweet!!! If you wear some cut-off bluejean shorts you will have that "white trash" thing going for you. I would recommend wearing some white cotton socks pulled up as high as possible, but it sounds like a tan is a pretty high priority. Hopefully you drive a Camero or Firebird to complete the package.


Damn, this dude has 4 posts and is rippin' on you, boy.

Don't forget the mullet.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Another way to avoid chafing is to do what I do. I put a clothespin on each nipple, with the "tail" of the clothespin facing the outside of my body. I then routed the bib straps through the "v" in the clothespin "tail." The added benefit to this is that the clothespin causes my nipples to become uber erect, thus increasing my body's surface area and thusly improving cooling.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

alienator said:


> Another way to avoid chafing is to do what I do. I put a clothespin on each nipple, with the "tail" of the clothespin facing the outside of my body. I then routed the bib straps through the "v" in the clothespin "tail." The added benefit to this is that the clothespin causes my nipples to become uber erect, thus increasing my body's surface area and thusly improving cooling.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Aww, c'mon guys. Be nice to the noob. Now here's what you do; get a pr of tighty-whities, THEN put on your bibs. Put on white tube socks, up to the knees, then go for a ride. With "Aviator" sunglasses, no helmet. And a cig dangling out of the side of yer mouth. Now we're talkin pure STUD.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

lawrence said:


> New rider, I just bought a bike and bib shorts. Is it inappropriate to wear the bib shorts without a shirt on top of it or do I need to put a t-shirt on? I wanted to tan up a little before summer. Of course I'll be on the bike.


If you're concerned about tanning, bib shorts aren't the answer. Think about the screwy tan pattern you'd get from wearing the bibs. Having typed that, it's your life, you can do whatever you wish.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

There is so much about this whole thread that is just WRONG.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

golzy said:


> The base layer is key. The way I'm built, the seam in the middle of the straps go right over my nips - and lemme tell ya it chaff’s.


why...it's just one more piece of cycling gear I do just fine without. Maybe if it's cold I'll wear a regular old cotton t under my bibs, but normally I'm fine with the bibs and a bike jersey over em. Base layer? I'll save my money and let you suckers support the base layer industry.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> why...it's just one more piece of cycling gear I do just fine without. Maybe if it's cold I'll wear a regular old cotton t under my bibs, but normally I'm fine with the bibs and a bike jersey over em. Base layer? I'll save my money and let you suckers support the base layer industry.


Yo mama wears base layers.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Yo mama wears base layers.


all your base are belong to us.

// Chuck Norris has no need for base layers...he has nipples of steel!


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Just remember, if you do wear underwear with your bike shorts, wear them on the outside, so they stay clean.


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

Blue Sugar said:


> Just remember, if you do wear underwear with your bike shorts, wear them on the outside, so they stay clean.


 Perhaps you should fallow this advice. :lol:


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Alter Ego said:


> Perhaps you should fallow this advice. :lol:


This was three months old. Why dig it up again?:thumbsup:


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

jtolleson said:


> There is so much about this whole thread that is just WRONG.


You could replace wrong with stupit and not blink.


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

Big Bad John said:


> This was three months old. Why dig it up again?:thumbsup:


 Sorry..... I was searching for bib's related discussions when I bumped into this one. I just found his responce so funny. I did not realise my mistake until I clicked on sumit.


----------

